# Lily Pond



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This painting is a cross between Fantasy and Realism -- I guess it would be classified as surrealism (but I hate putting things in categories). 

There is no reference photo to show you because this is completely my own composition out of my head, and I was just striving for a colorful fun painting. 

Let me know what you would change if it were yours. I want to improve.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

i love the colors it really stands out great work!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Meli. Here is the first tweak of the painting. I added a shadow to the frog and some of the lilies.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well here is the second tweaking. Why is that I don't see these things until after I think I'm finished with the painting. I added darker shadows. Blurred out the background. And added some reflective color. I think I'm happy with it now....maybe.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This one is bright and fun! Great job, I like the improvements you made but I think you are right, it's done.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Susan, but I got the urge to add some more sparkle to the water and also to make reflections of the lily pads in the water. OK Now I think it's done. 

I dear anyone to say they can't tell where the light is coming from (that's been a constant problem in my pictures).


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is beautiful Terry. Again, the colors really draw my attention and then it's into the details. Nice one!


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

I love this painting! Beautiful colors Terry


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Superb I can see why this also sold, love everything about it, colour, depth, composition it's a great picture very monet-ish


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL (Jan 14, 2015)

great work 
I love the colour and the compositon very much.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you so much Shikanth Mohunlal, kpnuts, TonTon, and Dick. I truly appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Gorgeous work as usual, Terry :biggrin:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

awesome work. the reed on the left end really bothers me though.. imho it would be awesome if you could turn them into leafes so they whirl out of the piece.. 
could do a quick chop if what i wrote doesnt make sense to you


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

You're like me. I've learned not to mat or frame for a day or two after I've signed it, because of improvements that must be made, dad gum it! I've also been doing imaginary paintings with watercolor recently, it's been more effective training than copying a subject.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

abt2k15 said:


> awesome work. the reed on the left end really bothers me though.. imho it would be awesome if you could turn them into leafes so they whirl out of the piece..
> could do a quick chop if what i wrote doesnt make sense to you


Can not do, this painting has been sold and shipped. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

bbbaldie said:


> You're like me. I've learned not to mat or frame for a day or two after I've signed it, because of improvements that must be made, dad gum it! I've also been doing imaginary paintings with watercolor recently, it's been more effective training than copying a subject.


With Oil Painting you have to wait at least a week (sometimes more) before doing anything like framing it or varnishing it. It does give me time to fix mistakes....and each fix extends the wait time. :wink:


----------

